# Fisher speedcast on 96 F250



## cdorsey50stang (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the site and to plowing. I have a Fisher speedcast 7.5' plow set up. The plow is in very good condition although it's old. I don't know what the undercarriage brackets are from. I think an old Dodge but I don't know for sure. I have the ability to fabricate the brackets to fit my '96 F250. I want to keep the front bumper on. Here is my plan; The bottom of the brackets will be bolted to the bottom plate of the leaf spring on the front axle. My question is this; would the front of the bracket be ok to bolt in with the front leaf spring shackle? I'm afraid it might take away from the forgivness of the shackle. Or do you guys think I'm better off to attach to the frame in the front behind the bumper? Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A couple of problems. First of all, it's technically illegal to put that plow on your truck. Second, don't bolt your push plates to your leaf springs. I really hope you were kidding about that question.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Look on ebay or post in the used equip section for the correct push plates. Not sure what you have into the old plow, but a MM1 set-up could be bought for around 12-1500 and you'll save yourself alot of grief.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i see a lot of the old fisher conventional mounts on 92-97 f250s/350s around here - so they are definetly available. 

somewhere in that year range, the government required that the headgear (lights/pump/lift arm) be removed with the plow. this was to prevent excessive damage/injury to the other vehicle/person in the event of an accident - hence the birth of the fisher minute mount one (MM1). by 1996, the MM1 setup was definetly around, but because the old conventional mount existed to fit a 1992-1997, i'm not sure if its technically illegal to run a conventional setup on yout truck. but even if it is, i'd be surprised if it was ever enforced.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

linckeil;929011 said:


> but even if it is, i'd be surprised if it was ever enforced.


It's never a big deal or enforced until someone gets hurt. When that time comes....it's better to be the victim then the defendant.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

RepoMan207;929203 said:


> It's never a big deal or enforced until someone gets hurt. When that time comes....it's better to be the victim then the defendant.


i'm sure thats true. but i'm curious now what the law states in this situation. a 1996 (post law) truck with a conventional mount that was designed by all major snow plow manufacturers to fit the truck in 1992 (pre law) when that body style was introduced. is it techically illegal to have that mount on a 1996? its perfectly legal to have it on a 1992 model, which is the same truck - right?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That question is best ansewered by the monkeys in the suites (lawyers), we all know what kind of ansewer you would get from a cop or inspection agent. 

I would think it would be grandfathered, but I can see it being argued both ways.


----------



## cdorsey50stang (Dec 28, 2009)

Well guy's hate to burst your bubble but I am a COP!! I've never heard of such law so that tells you how much it gets enforced. However, knowing that information I will definately check that out. Doesnt look good if my personal vehicle is illegal ! Also, I'm not talking about attaching to the leaf spring itself. I'm talking about where the shackle bolts to the frame. Also I have about 125.00 in the whole set up, plus the labor of installing an oil pan for a guy. I have a good Meyer e47 pump too. Am I further ahead to sell what I have and get something more updated? What would this stuff be worth? I do not have any wiring. Thanks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Value of that stuff varies by market, and time of year. A fully functioning setup *can* pull $800 up here if it's in decent shape. There's usually a good demand for that stuff, although a couple of months ago would have been a better time to try and sell. Pretty sure the cutoff for "conventional mounts" vs. "minute mounts" is vehicles manufactured after 1/1/94. Most guys use the 94 model year. Of course there are many older trucks still running the old gear. And some older trucks running MM style setups too.

If you have the money to work with, I would probably sell your stuff and get a MM type plow. They are much easier to mount/dismount, and a 7.5 is much too small for your truck anyway. You want an 8.5 or bigger.

I understand what you are saying about the shackle bolt now. When you said something about restricting the shackle, I was confused.


----------



## cdorsey50stang (Dec 28, 2009)

The only thing I can find in the Ohio revised code is "4513.18 Lights on snow removal equipment and oversize vehicles." I will error on the side of caution and try to sell what I have. I need to buy hoses, wiring and the like, so I may be further ahead to find a complete set-up instead of trying to piece this together. Your help is greatly appreciated. Wish I would have inquired about this set-up before getting it though! Lesson learned.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully you can get as much out of it as you put in. 

The rule is actually a federal rule. The acronym is FMVSS or something like that. I'll be darned if I can find it here now though....


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

2COR517;929455 said:


> Value of that stuff varies by market, and time of year. A fully functioning setup *can* pull $800 up here if it's in decent shape. There's usually a good demand for that stuff, although a couple of months ago would have been a better time to try and sell. Pretty sure the cutoff for "conventional mounts" vs. "minute mounts" is vehicles manufactured after 1/1/94. Most guys use the 94 model year. Of course there are many older trucks still running the old gear. And some older trucks running MM style setups too.
> 
> If you have the money to work with, I would probably sell your stuff and get a MM type plow. They are much easier to mount/dismount, and a 7.5 is much too small for your truck anyway. You want an 8.5 or bigger.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the shackle bolt now. When you said something about restricting the shackle, I was confused.


Here we go again,why is a 7.5 to small for an F250? It is the same truck as an F150 dimentionally(sic) .Why not an 8 footer you say it needs an 8.5,they didn`t even make 8.5`s until a few years ago,this guy is trying to work with what he has not go and spend a ton of money.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A 7.5 is too small because when the blade is angled, he is just barely going to miss his windrows with his inside tires. As soon he turns the wheel he's in the snow. Plus, with a bigger blade he can stay further away from bushes, shrubs, trees, and ditches. That saves paint, body work, mirrors, and wrecker bills. Guys would be running bigger blades if their trucks could carry them.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Thats a bunch of BS.Full size trucks have been running 7.5 `s for over 50 years now with no problem.I know what you are saying but I think guys tend to get a little caught up in the hype about 7.5 plows.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Ther's someone in the used equip. section that has a bunch of old Fisher stuff- May have what you need.


----------

